# Girls, is red hair on a guy a turn off?



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

Just wondering because red hair was really looked down on by most when I was at school. What are your thoughts, does it look ugly?


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not a fan, but I know a girl who dated 2 redheads in high school.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

It could look good if it suits the guy. Rupert Grint rocks it <33


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, red hair is terrible. Perhaps you should consider shaving it off or bathing your head in Nair. 

.......

Do girls like this; do girls like that... 

"It depends on the girl..." (and in this case, the guy's other traits..)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not a turn off for me.


----------



## Anonyone (Aug 21, 2013)

As someone with a celebrity crush on Conan O'Brien, no, red hair is not a turn off.


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

J220 said:


> Just wondering because red hair was really looked down on by most when I was at school. What are your thoughts, does it look ugly?


Depends on the guy. The last guy I had a crush on was a redhead and I thought the red hair looked really attractive on him.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Girls don't care about the graphics.
They care about the gameplay.

oooh yeah 


Jokes aside, red hair on a girl is certainly a turn off for me. Red hair generally goes hand in hand with white skin and freckles. Yuck. However, a bootylicious body would certainly make up for these petty details!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Nope, not ugly at all.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Red hair is fabulous.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Girls don't care about the graphics.
> They care about the gameplay.
> 
> oooh yeah
> ...


What are you talking about, girls with red hair are the second hottest, especially when they have freckles and they are just ever so slightly behind girls with black hair for me!

Not judging you, just goes to show you that everyone finds different things attractive. Which is pretty much the answer to the OP's question. I'm sure there's lots of girls crazy for guys with red hair and sadly, there's probably girls who find it unattractive as well. It's all down to personal preference.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

It's only hair colour, I find it quite attractive on men.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I think a bad dye job per someones face looks ugly. I think different color roots than the rest of someones dyed hair looks ugly if it's like light brown hair and dark roots growing out and you don't have short hair *shrugs* Or faded colored hair you know like ocean puke green.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to style my hair like this:










Thoughts?


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Red hair on guys is attractive, so are brunettes and blondes. But I personally have a preference for dark features in general, so brunettes essentially but I wouldn't discount a guy just because of his hair colour. 

I don't look at a guy and think "I don't like his hair colour." If we are just talking about pure aesthetics, it's just how someone's features compliment one another together, more than the individual parts that determine how attractive I find someone.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Bwahaha, these replies fill the ego of my follicles.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Jokes aside, red hair on a girl is certainly a turn off for me. Red hair generally goes hand in hand with white skin and freckles. *Yuck*. However, a bootylicious body would certainly make up for these petty details!


bit rude there...


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I like red haired girl.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> bit rude there...


What can I say, I'm a bad boy, baby.

Bad to the bone 8)


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

AxeDroid said:


> I like red haired girl.


Yep, I agree with you, red hair on girls with or without freckles looks really pretty.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Love red hair on guys! If that's you in the avi with red hair you're hot! No worries!


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think red hair is unique imo, so not a turn off. I only know a few people with red hair, it's definitely not something I see everyday.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I * love * dark red hair. The first boy I ever had a crush on had lovely red hair. I've never had a thing for a ginger guy, but then I don't usually base it on hair colour anyway.  So not a turn off.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

No I love red hair on guys! esp. Josh Widdicombe<3 (comedian)


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Charmander said:


> I * love * dark red hair.


Heh.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Blonde or red hair is kind of the same thing. I'm not into pasty guys. I'm white enough as it is.


----------



## LERZZZ (Aug 21, 2013)

*NO NOT AT ALL.* I LOVE A CUTE GINGER.

My top 3, in no particular order:



























Sorry the Pegg picture is totally gigantic, but he looks so cute...


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread kinda sparks my interest because I am blond, but I have a red beard, and even at the age that I am, I cant work out if women like the "mixed" look tbh....


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

No way. I love red haired people! :b


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

It's not my preference but it's certainly not necessarily a turn off.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

LERZZZ said:


> Sorry the Pegg picture is totally gigantic, but he looks so cute...


:love2. He's adorable, especially with the glasses.



h00dz said:


> This thread kinda sparks my interest because I am blond, but I have a red beard, and even at the age that I am, I cant work out if women like the "mixed" look tbh....


Sounds really interesting, in a good way.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

TryingMara said:


> Sounds really interesting, in a good way.


Ty well at least that's a start


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

LERZZZ said:


> *NO NOT AT ALL.* I LOVE A CUTE GINGER.
> 
> My top 3, in no particular order:
> 
> ...


Yes. YES. I've heard Tom Hiddleston has a ginger beard as well. :clap


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I love guys with red hair. And if he has a beard, ooo baby, even better.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Girls don't care about the graphics.
> They care about the gameplay.
> 
> oooh yeah
> ...


I realllllllly don't like red hair on girls either. Lol. Just preference I guess.


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

h00dz said:


> This thread kinda sparks my interest because I am blond, but I have a red beard, and even at the age that I am, I cant work out if women like the "mixed" look tbh....


No.


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Ginger hate is so ridiculous. You can be ugly with any hair color.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

If a guy has nice facial aesthetics, the colour of his hair is going to be redundant.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Michael Fassbender.










/thread


----------



## tyrannosaurusbex (Jun 19, 2015)

I honestly adore red hair. I've always wanted it myself, and so I love it on other people! I think it's awesome!


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

meh yes..


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> If a guy has nice facial aesthetics, the colour of his hair is going to be redundant.


This.


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Anonyone said:


> As someone with a celebrity crush on Conan O'Brien, no, red hair is not a turn off.


awww hell yeahhhhh, I LOVE CONAN

and no.. people are easily persuaded to think something is a bad trait, its ridiculous. i'm either into someone or i'm not, hair color doesn't really matter


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

truant said:


> Michael Fassbender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is such a babe


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Gingers often have freckles. Freckles are cute :>


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

not really, if they have a good face.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm not really attracted to male redheads but I know there are girls who are into that.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hair color really isn't that important, but red is definitely the ugliest.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I personally have a thing for red haired people


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Red hair is really hot


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Owl Eyes said:


> No.


Thats a shame. But it cant be all bad, the ladys I have been with didnt mind? :hide


----------



## pplnt (Jun 22, 2015)

Doesn't matter, if the guy is handsome he's handsome, hair color hasn't really got anything to do with it.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Seriously though, I think it's kinda cute esp. when they have blue/green eyes


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

i find it pretty, not gonna lust over someone tho.
prefer brown hair overall


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

To be honest, I don't go for redheaded men.
I do find redheaded women attractive, though.

I can't explain it, just my preference.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Andy Dalton is a sex machine ginger.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I thought women liked tall dark & handsome. Ginger isn't dark.

It's a bad color even on women, though few men color their hair the way women do. With many women, nobody is really sure what her natural color is because we've never seen it.

And with the popularity of hardwood floors, you can't even try to guess hair color based on the drapes matching the carpet.


----------



## Alissa530 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm not into the ginger thing but to each there own. I prefer men with a darker hair color.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

haha redhead here so I'm partial to it.


----------

